# Planting a Fluval Spec III



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

pandagobyguy said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


This is the tank out of the box with the media. Tomorrow I wash and flood.























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

The Spec III is a fun little tank. Here are two past versions of my Spec III. Can you tell that I like the jungle look?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks good. I can't wait to fully plant this tank. I have a few plants from my 1.5g, waiting on orders for more.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So I flooded the tank today. Substrate is Fluval Statum.
More plants coming in mail. No where near done, just starting.























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Forgot specs:

Substrate: Fluval Stratum
Plants: A.Reneckii, rotala rotundifolia, java moss
Driftwood: spider wood
Heater: 20Watt TopFin
Filter: Fluval internal media with sponge and bio rings
Light: Fluval stock light
CO2: GLA mini SS on it's way
Ferts: Thrive Shrimp on it's way
Parameters: currently cycling


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

Glad to see that bit of spiderwood find a good home. 

RWaters - It seems like the new Spec lights can get mid-high light plants what they need. Were your previous Spec tanks this type, or the older ones?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Plants have really perked up since being in this tank.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my Thrive S today, plants are looking good, all perked up and red. Must be doing something right. Lights on 2pm-10pm. Waiting on CO2 still.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Did the top fin fit in the little compartment in the back? I ordered a heater that was supposed to fit. I can't remember the name, but it will be here tomorrow. I've got some anubias in mine on some driftwood. It will be primarily moss that hopefully has Gertrude rainbow eggs in it. It's a great look little package for sure. I couldn't believe the light was so bright. I'm on my doing a 6 hour photoperiod.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, the Top Fin heater fits in the back and is keeping the tank at a steady 78F.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

psalm18.2 said:


> Yes, the Top Fin heater fits in the back and is keeping the tank at a steady 78F.


Here's a photo of what I have so far.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That grew in really nicely! Did you have to modify anything due to the back compartment's design? I heard of people drilling holes. I don't want to mess with anything on this tank. I'll stick it up front before I take a drill to it. Are you using a temp controller? Have you added fish yet?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Dude1 said:


> That grew in really nicely! Did you have to modify anything due to the back compartment's design? I heard of people drilling holes. I don't want to mess with anything on this tank. I'll stick it up front before I take a drill to it. Are you using a temp controller? Have you added fish yet?


No modifications made and don't see a need to. I don't have a temp controller, just the TopFin heater in the back filter. No fish yet as the tank is still cycling and I'll be setting up CO2 this weekend. I really like this tank and the light is pretty good so far. Nice small tank. Even the flow is adjustable and low setting is pretty low flow. Haven't tried on high yet, no need to.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

psalm18.2 said:


> No modifications made and don't see a need to. I don't have a temp controller, just the TopFin heater in the back filter. No fish yet as the tank is still cycling and I'll be setting up CO2 this weekend. I really like this tank and the light is pretty good so far. Nice small tank. Even the flow is adjustable and low setting is pretty low flow. Haven't tried on high yet, no need to.


I've got mine on high and there really isn't anything in there to slow the flow and it's pretty low... good enough, but I wouldn't put it at anything other than high. Maybe I got a weak pump. I heard stories about it blowing betta's around. Mine would barely blow brine shrimp around. I got the Hydor and it fits really well. 
Wow so it grew in like that without C02 and you were still able to keep an 8 hour photoperiod? That's going to look incredible once you get the C02 going.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope to have the CO2 going this weekend. Just got my GLA regulator, diffuser, and CO2 lines. Now I just need the tank. Lights on 8 hours, 2pm-10pm. Using Thrive S plant food, that's it so far. Hope the CO2 really fills the plants in and combats the recent algae I'm starting to get.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

psalm18.2 said:


> I hope to have the CO2 going this weekend. Just got my GLA regulator, diffuser, and CO2 lines. Now I just need the tank. Lights on 8 hours, 2pm-10pm. Using Thrive S plant food, that's it so far. Hope the CO2 really fills the plants in and combats the recent algae I'm starting to get.


It will be a huge difference. You'll never want to have a planted tank without it.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Getting hair algae and green algae all over the front of the tank. Already have to lower the light period to 6 hours. I'm sure once I get CO2 going it'll balance out.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Added a nerite to help with algae now that this tank is cycled.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Plants have really grown out.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

A little plant trim and stone deco.

















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

And then this. Lost my light in the 5g so all my plants are now in there. The A.R. Just grows too big so I cut it down.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Removed temp plants back to their home. Tank looking all a mess. Trying to re home the AR as it's too big for this tank.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sold the A R. Looking to re scape tank again. I'm getting so much algae too. Ideas? I think it's the substrate and light combo. Thinking of capping the stratum.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

What about micro sword?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tank re-scape























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Added a nana anubias
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Added micro sword
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thinking of moving micro sword to front. Thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Moved 1/2 micro sword up front.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Picked this piece up today. Next step is to remove gravel and replace with sand.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Added faux driftwood and changed out plants.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tank sprung a leak!! Waiting on Fluval to honor their 2 year warranty. Pain in my but!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

I love that driftwood piece. Works beautifully in the tank!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

Leaky tanks are no fun. I had two nanos in a row leak (apparently they were old stock, silicone no good anymore). After getting a third, under the warranty, I disassembled the first two and resealed. Now I have three good nanos. Hope your warranty experience has a silver lining, too.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Proteus01 said:


> Leaky tanks are no fun. I had two nanos in a row leak (apparently they were old stock, silicone no good anymore). After getting a third, under the warranty, I disassembled the first two and resealed. Now I have three good nanos. Hope your warranty experience has a silver lining, too.


Thanks. So far this warranty process stinks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So Fluval is sending me a new tank, should be here Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

New tank has arrived. No guts inside, glad I saved mine. Just an empty tank. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Spec part 2 is all set up.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So tank went from this
To a blank canvas ready to start again.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

Still a cool little piece of wood to start with. 
It did look a little tangled in the image. Getting some foreground plants, and moving stems to the back? Adding any rocks?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Proteus01 said:


> Still a cool little piece of wood to start with.
> It did look a little tangled in the image. Getting some foreground plants, and moving stems to the back? Adding any rocks?


I'm up for ideas. I'm getting some carpeting plants tomorrow in the mail. Stem plants just get too tall as they reach for the light. Changed the wood around.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

I like Java Fern for my nanos, as it gets tall-ish, but stays that same height for a long time. Attaching it to the wood can keep the island/hill scape appearance. 
Flame moss mixed in as well makes for a nice combo. I am liking Flame vs the other variants, since it keeps to a smaller footprint, is fairly unidirectional, and is really easy to trim. 
With those, you’d have upward pointing (with some spread, depending on the fern) greenery in the middle, with the short stuff surrounding. 
Some small rocks below give it the foundation of a hill. 
Maybe not the most unique idea, but I like it, and it’s easy to keep maintained. 

Or, maybe some ludwigia red, crypt flamingo, or red buce on the wood, to go more colorful than the fern.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got some s. repens thanks to jbvamos.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Unfortunately the plants melted back pretty bad and died. Got tired of this tank so it is empty ready to be sold. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

